# Chosen als DD



## Golumir (14. September 2008)

Hallo,ich habe hier viel gelesen das der Chosen bei den meisten immer nur als Tank angesehn wird udn er auf gar keine nfall ein DDler sein sollte/darf,Aber der Chosen hat auch eine DD Meisterschaft,warum soll er also nicth auch als DD gespielt werden dürfen?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (14. September 2008)

Weil es wenig bringt? Stell dir vor ein "richtiger" DD macht mit einem Angriff 500 Schaden, der Tank mit einer DD Spec nur 250. Was soll es dann für einen Vorteil geben einen Tank der DD spielt mitzunehmen? (Die Werte hab ich einfach so genommen)


----------



## Golumir (14. September 2008)

So gering fand ich den Schaden garnicht,ich weiß nicht wie es sich so im Endgame verhällt ,aber die ersten 20 lv gingen doch recht gut


----------



## Gerossi (15. September 2008)

Ich selbst habe WAR noch nicht gespielt...
Aber ich würde es einfach mal probieren und ihn auf DD Skillen...
Nur weil man im "allgemeinen" den Chosen nicht auf DD skillt, probieren geht über studieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast immerhin den Vorteil, dass du im Gegensatz zu z.B. dem Chaosbarbaren schwere Rüstung tragen kannst.


----------



## Moagim (15. September 2008)

Golumir schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe hier viel gelesen das der Chosen bei den meisten immer nur als Tank angesehn wird udn er auf gar keine nfall ein DDler sein sollte/darf,Aber der Chosen hat auch eine DD Meisterschaft,warum soll er also nicth auch als DD gespielt werden dürfen?



Völliger Blödsinn, von wegen DD Meisterschaft. 
Da steht DREAD Pfad NICHT DD SKILLUNG. 
Damit machst du sogar weniger Schaden als mit Discord, aber bitte glaubt nur weiter das er ein DDler ist.

Tank bedeutet NICHT "er ist eine wehrlose Dose". Natürlich kann er was töten...

Immer diese alberne Vorstellung: Schaden oder KEIN Schaden.

Du kommst niemals auf den Schadenswert einer DD Klasse. N I E M A L S
Chosen = KEIN DD.


Ihr habt scheinbar immer den WoW Krieger im Kopf, der ENTWEDER zuschlägt oder lange steht.  
Der WAR Tank steht lang und haut passabel zu, trotzdem haut der DDler wesentlich mehr Schaden raus.



Golumir schrieb:


> So gering fand ich den Schaden garnicht,ich weiß nicht wie es sich so im Endgame verhällt ,aber die ersten 20 lv gingen doch recht gut



Nur weil du gut voran kommst bist du kein DDler. Ein Melee haut trotzdem viel mehr Schaden raus als es ein Chosen je könnte. 
Nur weil du etwas gut töten kannst bist du kein DDler. Der DDler tötet nämlich noch wesentlich besser/schneller.

PS: Ja ich werd langsam sauer, nach dem gefühlten 200 Thread zu dem Blödsinn Tank=DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. September 2008)

Hehe, Moagim verzweifelt so langsam. Ich gebe ja zu, dass ich auch ein DD-Spieler bin, nur spiele ich dann auch DDs und keine Tanks. Leider scheinen viele noch zu denken, dass z.B. der Auserkorene eine Art "Stylischer Roxxor Marke Todesritter" ist. Mir graut ja schon vor Donnerstag, wenn in den Schlachten 9 von 10 Tanks auf die Gegner zustürmen, ihren "Mörderschaden" raushauen, während die Heiler / Zauberer im Hintergrund vom Gegner gemeuchelt werden . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. September 2008)

N A R F !

Ja, der Auserkorene hat einen Meisterschaftspfad, der auf Zweihandwaffen setzt.
Nein, das ist kein Pfad, der ihn zum DD aufsteigen lässt - theoretisch könnt er mit diesem Pfad - gemessen am Schandesoutput eines tanks - mehr Schaden raushauen. Damit liegt er - theoretisch - vor Schildtanks aber nach wie vor hinter reinen DDs wie zb Chaosbarbaren.

Seine Vorteile (mehr Rüstung, mehr Grund-hp) behält er ja trotzdem.

Sprich im RvR hält er einen Tacken mehr aus (wobei block schon wirklich extrem effizient ist, weils ja auch Direktzauber blockt) und macht dafür schlicht weniger bums als ein DD.
Im PvE ist er ein klassischer Offtank - gegen einzelne Gegner unterstützt er die Gruppe durch Schaden, gegen mehrere schnappt er sich seinen Schild und tankt mit.

Vielseitig, das ist die Devise - nicht aus einer Klasse was ganz anderes machen.


----------



## Borun (16. September 2008)

Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadukar (18. September 2008)

Borun schrieb:


> Amen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im moment spiele ich meinen Chosen nur mit Zweihänder, im solo spiel ist das einfach bequemer. Die Aufgabe für einen Chosen in der Gruppe ist und bleibt das Tanken.


----------



## Kardan (24. September 2008)

Ich glaube der OP sitzt einem WoW Missverständnis auf: In WoW wird ein Charakter zu einem Spezialist in der Kategorie in der er seine Skillpunkte ausgibt. Ein Schamane beispielsweise der sich auf Nahkampf spezialisiert wird zum reinrassigen Damagedealer und verliert nahezu alle seine Heilmöglichkeiten.
In Warhammer bleibt die Grundaufgabe jeder Klasse gleich, ganz egal wie er seine Talentpunkte ausgibt. Die Spezialisierung erweitert ihn lediglich um ein paar neue Tricks. Dazu muss noch erwähnt werden, daß ein Tank in Warhammer nicht nur darauf achten muss seine Defensive zu stärken sondern eben auch seine offensiv Fertigkeiten denn sonst wird er tatsächlich ignoriert.

In Warhammer macht jede Klasse so viel Schaden, dass sie auf Dauer von niemandem ignoriert werden kann. Ein auf Zweihandwaffen spezialisierter Auserwählter kann ungeheuer nützlich sein wenn deine Kampfgruppe zu wenige echte DDs hat. Es ist schliesslich sinnlos wenn da zehn Tanks sich darum streiten wer die zwei Chaosbarbaren und den einen Zeloten beschützen darf.
Andererseits wäre es unklug auf den Schild zu verzichten wenn vorne fünf Hexenkriegerinnen und drei Zeloten schutzlos niedergemetzelt werden.


----------



## Tornok (3. Oktober 2008)

seh ich auch so. Aber mal so Allgemein.....Jungs spielt das und zwar so wie es euch spass macht. Nicht nach irgendwelchen sachen die in Foren stehn oder was andere meinen zu glauben ( mich eingeschlossen ).
Versucht es IMMER selbst und zieht euer Resultat daraus!

MFG


----------



## Karzack (5. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiel selbst nen choosen und meiner ansicht nacht ist das so : 

Dmg skilln is so ne sache die kann man in 2 sichtweisen sehen , im pve z.B PQ bringt das gar nichts! Man ist da eher nur eine art mhhh wie soll mans sagen nen dmg pala , er will einfach nur spielen , man hält nicht viel aus und den schaden machen eh die anderen aber zum leveln ist es sehr entspannend außerdem kann man im ersten Dmg tree die aura skilln und mit der taktik die 100 % mehr aggro macht ist man perfekt zum zusammen pullen und weg bomben , weil man nur im kreis rennen muss alles pullen und dann afk hinter nen Baum stehen. Im RvR ist das schon anders , man kann da ruhig dmg machen , weil es is ja bg und ich bin oft oben im schaden mit meinen Tank , aber ich deffe trozdem die heiler ( knock back und massen stun ftw) und solang man da geheilt wird is eh alles egal solange keine 3 feuermages auf einen druf nuken. Deff skilln is im pve toll weil man da kaum noch dmg bekommt und den heiler damit das leben langweilig macht ( solange man keine 3 helden am arsch hat *g*) Aber im RvR , naja man defft die heiler aber das wars auch schon. Man kann skilln wie man grad lustig ist. Ich persönlich bin auf dem 1 dmg tree ( gott den namen kann ich mir nie merken) weil es zum lvln einfach besser ist und falls ich mal ins szenario komme ( wo ich seid 21 net mehr drin war und ich bin nu 34) Macht es laune die Hexenjäger umzunieten weil die einen eh net tot bekommen.


Mfg Karzi


----------



## Lemonskunk (5. Oktober 2008)

Du bist zum tanken der Burgherren und zum blocken der pösen Hexenjäger bzw. anderer Meeles im RvR da. 

Wenn du Schaden machen willst, ist der Chosen nicht die richtige Klasse für dich


----------



## joekay (8. Oktober 2008)

Lemonskunk schrieb:


> Du bist zum tanken der Burgherren und zum blocken der pösen Hexenjäger bzw. anderer Meeles im RvR da.
> 
> Wenn du Schaden machen willst, ist der Chosen nicht die richtige Klasse für dich



Wenn du richtig viel Schaden machen willst, spiel Zauberer als Fernkämpfer oder Hexenkriegerin als Nahkämpfer. Mit den Nachteilen, die viel Schadenpotential so mit sich bringt.


----------



## Greymoon (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich liebe sie auch, diese ganzen Zweihand-Auserwählten und -Schwarzorks, die vorne nach Heilung schreien und keinen Schaden machen, während ich mich hinten verzweifelt gegen Hexenjäger verteidigen muss.
Macht weiter so.


----------



## Nofel (8. Oktober 2008)

Es fällt leider erst in der Gruppe auf wie Nützlich ein Schild ist. Leider würde ich nie einen Chosen oder Schwarzork mit ins BG nehmen der mit einem 2-Händer rumläuft. Zumindest im BG oder bei Helden sollte man das Wechseln weil ich finde man bekommt gefühlt 30-40% weniger schaden, ist aber trotzdem beim Schaden vorne mit dabei, weil man nicht umfällt.

Ach ja der Schaden von den Tanks ist so lächerlich. Meist reicht es wenn ich mit einen HoT drauf werfe den zweiten brauche ich meist gar nicht. Ja und das sind die tollen 2 hand Zwerge und Schwertmeister.


----------



## Dr4ke85 (8. Oktober 2008)

Möglicherweise revidiere ich meine Meinung auf lvl 40 nochmal, bis dahin sage ich aber das der Chosen super zum bashen der Ordnungsspieler geeignet ist.

Möglicherweise ist der Chosen nicht als DD gedacht. Im PvP ist er aber dennoch super. Zeigt mir eine gleichwertige (lvl, equip) Klasse mit der wir Auserkorene nicht fertig würden? Ich habe bis jetzt alles bekämpft, da ich eigentlich nur in den Szenarios oder im open pvp unterwegs bin. Gehen wir doch die Archetypen mal durch:


Melees (Zwerge, Schwertmeister, Löwen)

Erstmal können wir sie schön mit unseren Auren belegen, bei nem Zwerg der mit Schild und Axt auf uns zurennt, senken wir seinen Wiederstand und seine Stärke, während wir unsere Werte erhöhen. Das alleine genügt schon beinahe um ihn  Kaputt zu machen. Dazu können wir ihm (als pvp gespeccter chosen) noch alle 10 sek. 40 aktionspunkte abziehen die uns gutgeschrieben werden, oder ne Aura anknipsten die seine AP kontinuierlich wegdottet, das heisst er kommt kaum dazu styles rauszukloppen und wird zuerst fallen. Das selbe gilt für Schwertmeister. Löwen haben eh keine Rüstung und gehen sehr schnell down wenn wir ihn schön mit der 2H bearbeiten. 

Healer

Abgesehen von der Tatsache der diese uns Chosens eh nicht downkriegen reicht es hier auch ihm einfach immer seine AP wegzubrennen, ohne AP keine Styles, ohne Styles keine Heals, ohne Heals sehr schnell down.  Das gilt auch für den tollen Meleehealer aka Sigmarpriester, dem wir noch zusätlich seine Stärke oder seinen Wiederstand nehmen können. 

DD`s

Zum beispiel der Feuerzauberer, Maschinist oder der Hexenjäger. Die drei sind im 1 on 1 alle samt Opfer. Wenn man einmal drann ist sind sie fällig, da hilft ihnen auch das slowen oder stunnen nix, den einmal alle 60 sek. kommen wir aus jedem Feuerkäfig oder Maschendraht raus ;-) Und wenn mein kleiner Chosen einem Feuerzauberer am Arsch klebt dauert es meist nicht lange und dieser liegt im Staub. 


Ihr könnt mir zustimmen oder genau gegenteiliger Meinung sein, im 1 on 1 sieht der Chosen seeeehr gut aus, grade mit 2 Handwaffe. Er ist bestimmt von der ein oder anderen Klasse auch besiegbar aber generell hat er dank seiner Auren und seiner Zähigkeit gegen jeden eine gute Chance.

Ob er im Pve als DD taugt weiß ich nicht da ich mich in dem Bereich noch nicht mit anderen gemessen habe. Wollte ich aber schaden im PvE machen, würde ich mir glaube ich ne Hexenkriegerrin oder den Barbar erstellen da die sicherlich mehr burst haben.  

BTW: Findet ihr die Auren nicht auch supergeil? Ich hab weder bei GW noch bei TR oder WoW jemals eine Klasse gespielt die sich so geil der gegebenen Situation anpassen kann wie den Chosen. Und der sieht sogar noch Stylisch aus ^_^


----------



## Greymoon (8. Oktober 2008)

1on1, ich kanns nicht mehr lesen!

WAR ist ein Teamspiel, wer das immer noch nicht gerafft hat, soll WoW oder sonstwas zocken ... die 1on1 Fähigkeiten interessiert doch keine Sau im kampf 12vs12 oder mehr.

Edith meint noch: Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, gibt es für Schwarzorks wie für Auserwählte so gut wie keine Fähigkeiten, die nach einer Zweihandwaffe schreien. Das heißt, das einzige was euch die Waffe bringt ist lächerlich höherer Autohit-Schaden, da die Skills alle fixe Schadenswerte haben.
Würd ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Aresblood (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele einen Lv 25 chosen , TANK SkILL
1. ich tanke 7 mobs die auf meiner stufe sind und mach se alle gleichzeitig platt  ( 1 Aura : Schrecklicher Todespein haut jedem gegener schaden zu der dich angreift bzw in deiner näche ist 2:Unterdrücken , gibt dir 25% Parrier chance mehr das ist ne Menge und hat nur 10 sek abblinkzeit 3:, Taktiken Meine erste taktik ist die  gekrümmtes Fleisch absorbiert schaden und die Zweite ist  das jeder Gegner der euch angreift zusätzlichen schaden bekommt .
Der schaden den ihr einsteckt ist gering der Schaden der Eure gegener einsteckehn sehr hoch und effektiv 
2. ich habe ihn vorher auch erst alls 2 Händer Killer gespielt , ging mir aber zu schnell down 
3. Außerdem IM PVP RVR ist der chosen als Tank auch sehr gut da er bei den gegener in der Frontline sehr viel Stress machen kann

Man darf jedoch net vergessen auch als tank sollte man Stärke dazu skillen da man auch schaden machen sollte .

Die Zweihandwaffen Lösung ist Müll da man viel zu viel Schaden frisst und net viel Schaden austeilen kann.


Chosen lässt sich auch als Tank als ein guten DD spielen wenn man due Auren, Taktiken richtig nutzen kann, an sonsten solltet ihr nen Chaisbarbar oder ne Zauberin spieln wenn ihr unbedingt schaden machen wollt und nach drei viel Schlägen sterben wollt ( nur als Beispiel net ernst nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Chosen die ich in BGs mit ner 2 Hand Waffe sehe vergraulen mich da die die ersten sind die sterben und ich immer nen schönen heal von den Healer bekomme =)


Guckt euch die Videos an im thread Chosen @ AOR Griden oder so ähnlich / da haut man massiv AOE dmg raus =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Aresblood
Chosen /Tank
Name Deathwar


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nur weil du gut voran kommst bist du kein DDler. Ein Melee haut trotzdem viel mehr Schaden raus als es ein Chosen je könnte.
> Nur weil du etwas gut töten kannst bist du kein DDler. Der DDler tötet nämlich noch wesentlich besser/schneller.
> 
> Sry aber ein chosen ist ein meele


----------



## WAR-Folken (8. November 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Nur weil du gut voran kommst bist du kein DDler. Ein Melee haut trotzdem viel mehr Schaden raus als es ein Chosen je könnte.
> Nur weil du etwas gut töten kannst bist du kein DDler. Der DDler tötet nämlich noch wesentlich besser/schneller.
> 
> Sry aber ein chosen ist ein meele





wie geil xD ein chosen ist ein meele aber ein meele haut trotzdem mehr schaden raus als ein chosen xD

junge was denn jetzt??

chosen =meele aber chosen = kein DD aber dennoch meele

guckt doch bitte mal nach was ihr da immer schreibt


mfg Folken


----------



## Moagim (8. November 2008)

texus19 schrieb:


> Sry aber ein chosen ist ein meele



Wenn du schon Klugscheißen willst, dann doch bitte sinnvoll.

Normalerweise sieht selbst der dümmste Spieler, das ich nur nicht Melee *DD* geschrieben habe, dies aber mit der Bezeichnung MELEE aussagen wollte.
Ich sag dir sogar warum: Im Spiel schreib ich auch nicht ständig MELEE DD. Dort nennt man es einfach Tank und MELEE, versteht jeder. Wenn DU es hier nicht verstehst, schreibe ich es explizit hinzu.

Wenn du den ganzen Post gelesen hättest (hast du scheinbar nicht) dann MUSS dir auffallen das ich auf den Unterschied Tank <-->Melee *DD* (extra für dich) eingegangen bin.
Das ich nirgendwo behauptet habe der Chosen wäre ein FERNKÄMPFER solltest du schon gesehen haben. Deine Betonung er sei ein NAHKÄMPFER ist völlig sinnfrei, denn DIESE Unterscheidung war gar nicht das Thema.

...aber Hauptsache mal irgendeinen Post halb zitieren, damit man irgendwas sagen kann.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (8. November 2008)

also ich spiele meinen schami als tankDD mit 2 hand schild...


----------



## Tanades (10. November 2008)

ich spiele mein Chosen für open rvr/pvp/bg auf 2H (bitte kein gestöhne "nich schon wieder einer" erklärung folgt ausführlich)
& PVE als Tank 

Chosen für die grp im rvr ... soll also defftank spielen ... 
dann dazu die Frage: Weshalb? ....

1. Life / Rüstung / Wiederstand / Resis
    er lebt länger = was nur ihm zugute kommt DEN TANKS SOLLTEN NIE FIRST FOKUS SEIN ... sie werden bei eingespielte grp bis zum schluss ignoriert bzw nur cc´d ... weil deffs  
                           einfach keinen schaden machen . wie stellt ihr euch des vor in nen bg ordenlich zu "tanken" ... schild raus und tounten damit man aggro zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt: 
                           eingespielte grp vs. noobs 
                           noobs hauen sicherlich auf ihn rauf die rennen immer auf das ziel was am nähesten drann ist... gut die machen aber auch kein schaden egal mit welcher klasse 
                           sie spielen ... 

2. Schild = (Siehe 1.) 

3. beschützung der Healer = der Skillbaum "pfad der verderbniss" beinhaltet NUR Skills die ihm SELBER etwas bringen (rüsi erhöhen/parry erhöhen/immun machen) bis auf 3:
                                       - Schild der Vergeltung für die Grp = die nichts schütz sondern nur wieder wenig am angreifer schaden macht 
                                       - Verderbender Zorn erhöht auf max skill den wiederstand aller grp mitglieder um 80 in range von 30... das sind -20~ dmg - EIN WITZ!!!! 
                                         besonders weils  nur gegen meeles hilft NICHT gegen Caster 
                                       - Untergang der 1 Ziel für 4 sek Knockdownt (danach hat der gegner sowiso nen immu buff für 10sek gegen CC´s) 
                                         dies ist der einzige skill den ein deff chosen kurz für seinen heiler MEHR tun kann als ein off chosen
*es soll mir jmd ruhig wiedersprechen aber alle anderen cc´s haben wir halt von hause aus egal ob deff oder off*


Nun zur MEINER Wahl des Chosen (rr=40+ Pfad des Schreckens+Missklanges 16/0/10 )

2H Waffe = mehr schaden (DAMIT sage ich nicht das er mehr dmg macht als ein SKILLIGER DD´ler besonders der burst dmg wird nie so hoch sein)
                 ABER es kommt darauf an wie gut mann seine jewilige klasse spielen kann und wenn man wie ich seinen Chosen skilled spielt macht er auf zeit: 

                                                                              ------------VERDAMMT VIEL SCHADEN---------------

                 ich habe sicherlich schon caster bzw 2 bekannte Feuerzauberer im bg gesehen die wirklich abgehen (400k~) unschlagbar für nen meele
                 aber wie schon gesagt skilled grp und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider gibt es sehr sehr wenige grp davon (vllt 4-6 pro server) die wirklich herraustechen

Life / Rüstung / usw.
er lebt länger = (kann bei einigen jetz für verwirrung sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
                        wie schon gesagt "eigendlich sollten tanks igno wedern" aber sobald nen chosen ne 2h hat und damit umgehen kann is er verdammt gefährlich!
                        aber hier gillt jetz da mehr dmg je länger ich lebe um so länger kann ich für unterstüzung sorgen
                        dazu ein einblick in meine aktuelle skillung:
Klick
                        15% critt chance sind nich schlecht -25% dmg für gegner nich übel ... und ap werden euch wohl nie mehr ausgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stärke = bei hoher stärke - gleich mehr schaden !!!und bestimmten skills hau ich beim ersten tastendruck über 1k rein (halt opener) danach sinds halt weniger 400-800 
              dank der 15% critt dürfens den 
              auch gleich mal ab und zu 1.5k sein und die tun jedem stoffie weh
              ... immer noch nich so hoch wie nen ddler der macht gute 3k crits aber wie schon gesagt wir sind nich die burst dmg klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



support der grp = da er nun mehr schaden macht kann sich der chosen um jede klasse kümmern die seinem heiler zu nahe kommt ... die knockbacks / aoe stun / snares 
                          hat ja auch der off skilled "welch wunder" diese bewirklen auch nen immu buff für 10 sek also warum noch nen singel knockdown WENN ich
                          mit "erdbeben" was ich aus dem 3. pfad mitgenommen habe halt sogar noch nen range aoe Knockdown habe
                          (sehr sehr feine sache wenn man weiß wie/wann & so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) "ja als deff kann man denn doch auch holen" ... joar sicher ... aber wie gesagt 10 sek immu & so
                          inteligente spieler würden auch eher diesen nutzen und schon auf entfernung den gegner drann hindern dem heiler zu schaden als erst rannrennen und den
                          erst knockdown
                          dank der +15% krittchance mit 2h die mir nun fast jeden 4-5 schlag zum critt macht is jeder heiler froh wenn ihm dann noch (taktik) 25% dmg vom gegner
                          weggenomen werden


                          wenn ich mich irre sagt mir bescheid aber is das is verdammt mehr als nen deff machen kann !





 und naja nur zu der aussage von den vielen leuten das nen chosen kein erwehnenswerten dmg machen kann ...
 Die die einen haben ...  *hust* lernt ihn spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Die die keinen haben ... ach freu ich mich auf die Duell funktion gegen euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und btw ... lieber nen chosen der off geskillt is und spielen kann als nen nen ddler ders nich auf die reihe bekommt mehr als nur "wasd + 1,2,3,4 zu drücken" und nich ü 80k in nem  bg hinbekommt

[attachment=5772:Tanades_M_034.jpg]



_Chosen my favorite class on Destruction !!_


MfG

Tanades Zesano
Server: Averland
Gilde  : Ultimus Imperium - show us a fortress & we shall show you a ruin









 (wer fehler finded darf sie behalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sarios (11. November 2008)

Du nimst mir die Worte aus dem MUnd.
Choosen seh ich als eine Art Supporter an.
Und wie du bereits gesagt hast, die Dmg Trees Bieten einfach 3 ma mehr Support


----------



## softcake_orange (11. November 2008)

Golumir schrieb:


> Hallo,ich habe hier viel gelesen das der Chosen bei den meisten immer nur als Tank angesehn wird udn er auf gar keine nfall ein DDler sein sollte/darf,Aber der Chosen hat auch eine DD Meisterschaft,warum soll er also nicth auch als DD gespielt werden dürfen?



Archeklassen spielen in WAR ein ziemlich große Rolle und so wird ein schwerer Nahkämpfer *NIE* ein vollwertiger DD sein. Du kannst nen Chosen, Schwertmeister und wie sie alle heißen natürlich offensiv spielen. Aber ein DD wird es trotzdem nie.

DDs (eine Bezeichnung wie es sie in WAR eigentlich gar nicht gibt) sind:

- Feuermagier
- Hexenjäger
- Hexenkrieger
- Weißer Löwe

usw. 

Niemals DD werden sein:

- Tankklassen
- Heilklassen (Jünger des Khaine zählt auch dazu)


Dieses ganze DD Gehabe kommt doch wieder von WoW. Ich kenn das doch...
Das ist kein WoW... Im Szenario ein DD zu sein... wie toll... und dann? Sortier ich die Tabelle nach Toden und schwups fällste aus dem Bild... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist doch völlig uninteressant wer wie viel Schaden raushaut.

Wie sagte der alte Rocky noch gleich:
Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie viel du austeilen kannst, sondern wie viel du einstecken kannst.

Und vor allem gehts hier mehr taktisch zur Sache.


----------



## Tanades (12. November 2008)

ich mag den Spruch
is ne sehr schöne Aussage ... trifft voll und ganz auf mich zu 

wie du auf dem bild siehst .. max dmg - nie gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tannenbernie (12. November 2008)

Tanades schrieb:


> [...]wenn ich mich irre sagt mir bescheid aber is das is verdammt mehr als nen deff machen kann [...]



Ich hab ein problem mit der 2h Waffe, was mir schnell schmerzlich bewusst wurde, als ich einfach mal eine in BGs ausprobiert habe: Ohne Schild kein "Stellung halten"!

Weiss nicht ob ich tatsächlich der Einzige bin, der diese Fähigkeit exzessiv einsetzt, aber für mich ist das besonders in einem Zerg-BG die mächtigste Waffe, die ein Tank für das Team hat. 

Also ich steh normalerweise in der Frontreihe...also ich bilde die Front. Mit aktiver "Stellung halten" bewege ich mich langsam auf den Feind zu, hinter mir reihen sich die Nuker und Heiler und schiessen aus meinem Schildschatten heraus in den gegnerischen Zerg, gut geschützt durch meinen Schild. Da sehr viele Klassen AP-Regenerations-auren oder -buffs haben, kann ich schon nach sehr kurzer Pause das Ganze widerholen. Wenn abzusehen ist, das die feindliche Front unter unserem Feuer zusammenbricht, dann "Stellung Halten" beenden, vorstürmen mit missklingender Aura, die Area-Attack mitten in den Gegnern, um ihre Resis einige Hundert Punkte runterzusetzen und dann ein Erdbeben. An diesem Punkt habe ich eigentlich meinen Zweck für das Team erfüllt, ob ich dann noch was mehr oder weniger Schaden auf einen Gegner haue, sehe ich da als ziemlich unwichtig. 

Ich kann insgesamt schon nachvollziehen, das ein 2h-spec deutlich mehr Schaden macht, aber für mich war es der Showstopper, das ich meinen (subjektiv bewertet) mächtigsten Skill ohne Schild nicht einsetzen kann. Überbewerte ich diesen Skill eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Slaycharly (12. November 2008)

Ich benutz den auch immer, ist meiner Meinung nach der geilste Tankskill!


----------



## Squizzl (23. Dezember 2008)

wenn man von single targets ausgeht haut der chosen schon ordentlich was raus. ich kenne keinen healer den es nicht auf den nerv geht nen chosen am bein zu habn.

ich bin derzeit im t3 unterwegs und eigentlich überrascht wie viel dmg im verhältnis zu den reinen dd klassen bei mir rüberkommt.

sicherlich ist die berufung zu schützen und zu tanken aber so ne stoffmade auseinanderzunehmen ist für nen chosen kein problem.


----------



## Teal (23. Dezember 2008)

Squizzl schrieb:


> wenn man von single targets ausgeht haut der chosen schon ordentlich was raus. ich kenne keinen healer den es nicht auf den nerv geht nen chosen am bein zu habn.
> 
> ich bin derzeit im t3 unterwegs und eigentlich überrascht wie viel dmg im verhältnis zu den reinen dd klassen bei mir rüberkommt.
> 
> sicherlich ist die berufung zu schützen und zu tanken aber so ne stoffmade auseinanderzunehmen ist für nen chosen kein problem.


Im T4 siehts leider etwas anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Tipp hier: Skill Discord (3. Baum... Glaube auf deutsch "Missklang") und hau die Leute mit Deinen "AoEs" (Blastwave/Earthquake) weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zusätzlich hast Du super Supportmöglichkeiten für Deine Gruppe und machst auch mit 1h/Schild noch gut Schaden, da es durch "Verwüsten" ja Geisterschaden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gerade auch gegen Caster ist dieser Baum das Optimum (Tzeentch's Reflexion + Hold The Line = Sehr böse). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Statistiken am Ende eines Sc sind nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Mit meinem Chosen, der mit Schild und Einhandwaffe spielt stand ich im T3 auch schon mehrmals an erster Stelle der Statistik was Schaden (über 100k), Anteil an Tötungen und Deathblows angeht. Das hatte einfachen Grund, ich stand an der Front und ein Zelot hat mich komplett hochgeheilt, so dass ich ununterbrochen austeilen konnte.

Stellung halten wird oft unterschätzt, taktisch Durchgänge zu blockieren (offenes Tor bei einer Burg oder den Aufgang zum Lord beim Verteidigen) wird oftmals entweder vergessen oder einfach ignoriert, da kann man aber als Schildtank ziemlich viel machen. Wenn ich Tank spiele, tanke ich auch, der 2H-Tree beim Chosen hat zugebenermaßen seine Vorteile aber trotzdem bevorzuge ich die Defensive.


----------



## myadictivo (30. Dezember 2008)

Tanades schrieb:


> wie du auf dem bild siehst .. max dmg - nie gestorben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich seh auf dem bild, dass ihr 8 40ger gewesen seid, die gegner mit abstand weit darunter . ich seh auf dem bild 3 heiler bei euch, beim gegner keinen einzigen. wahrscheinlich paar 40ger auch noch im TS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stramme leistung, dat bild würd ich mir einrahmen und übers bett hängen.

seht her, der chosen kann damage machen und stirbt trotzdem nicht, zumindest wenn er levelmäßig und equip mäßig 5x so gut ausgestattet wie der gegner ist und 3 healer im rücken hat. das sind natürlich äußerst ideale voraussetzungen


----------



## spikki (30. Dezember 2008)

Tanades schrieb:


> ich mag den Spruch
> is ne sehr schöne Aussage ... trifft voll und ganz auf mich zu
> 
> wie du auf dem bild siehst .. max dmg - nie gestorben
> ...




Jup fettes graaatz dazu,
Da der Tank mit 3 Heilern im Rücken lieber Lowlvl gekloppt hat statt seinen Jop zu machen,
sind die eigentlichen DD aufn Friedhof gewesen und so ausser Kampf.
So kann auch ne Wurst den meisten Dmg fahren.....


----------



## MHGCFR (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich als Hexenjäger freue mich immer, wenn ich einen Auserwählten mit 2-H-Schwert sehe. Dann sage ich mir immer: "Den kannst du mal probieren", schleiche ran und versuche mein Glück. Einem Tank mit Schild gehe ich aber lieber aus dem Weg, da kann man wenig machen. Von mir aus können ab heute alle Tanks ohne Schild herumlaufen, hätte nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

